# Coding help for shoulder



## doodiebuggy (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anybody ever come across a code for repair of a pasta lesion in the shoulder??

Thanks for your help.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Dec 23, 2009)

My understanding is that it is a partial avulsion of the supraspinatus tendon.  As far as coding is concerned, determine if it was done arthroscopically or open and code accordingly.


----------

